# Any place to buy minnow-Cincinnati East Side?



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone know where I can buy minnows in the general area of Milford or anywhere on the East side of Cincinnati?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

there are bait shops out near East Fork and there's one in Point Pleasant down by the Ohio River. Where do you plan on going fishing?


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm gonna try for some crappie at a private lake near Milford. I'm just starting to fish again after not really fishing for 20 years or so. I just moved to Terrace Park and we get access to the lake because we purchase water from the municipality that owns it. So far I've been fishing it mostly with worms and catching lots of big Bluegill, a few yellow perch and a couple of small crappie.

I've been fishing a bit in the Little Miami too and did pretty well in the late spring/early summer, before the monsoon started but haven't been back this fall.

So, where do you crappie fish?


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

There is Jones Hatchery in Newtown that sells shiners by the pound. Just don't get your minnow bucket out of the car. They don't want your contaminated bucket near their fish. They sell the shiners in a big plastic bag full of air. Here is their website: www.jonesfish.com
________
Homemade light bulb vaporizers


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Check the regulations on that lake, not sure your allowed to bring minnows in. Talk to Will McQueen before you bring any live bait in there. Otherwise, pay lakes like Remingtons in Loveland and Lake Isabella sell live bait. Call for availability this time of year. S


----------



## smokey joe (Nov 11, 2009)

Lake Isabella, May be open some days, or cedar lake on 28 in goshen


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks All! 

sevenx,

I will check before bringing minnow in. I talked to a guy there a while back. He said just bring in a minnow trap and I'll catch all I need in no time. What do you think? Also, have you fished there? I'm a new resident in the district and just got my permit. It would be great to hook up with someone who knew how the fish it. So far I've just been bank fishing and I've been very happy with the results. But I would like to learn how/when to catch crappie there. I've only gotten a couple so far.


----------



## rmainger (Aug 11, 2005)

i know people that live around where you live have permits to fish the back up water supply for indian hill? i have fished there once with a friend giant crappie remington area multible lakes to fish if you have access any questions pm me


----------



## rmainger (Aug 11, 2005)

forgot to mention i fished indian hill reserve with my canoe with trolling motor and was amazed by size and amount of crappie in one spot they have a size limit of 12'' I kept 6 over 12 but threw back MANY much bigger ones before i was informed you can keep 12'' crappie awesome place never in my life was the bite so fast just one of them days or a good spot???


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

rmainger,

What time of year were you catching crappie at the Indian Hill Reserve? I have a permit to fish there and want to learn to crappie fish there. Also, what type of lures/bait were you using? Any need for a fish finder, etc? I was thinking about buying a portable one so I could map out water depths and structure.

I've been there a couple of times the last week and didn't catch much. I got two small LMB's on spinners and 3 small bluegill on red worms. Did much better last fall, but I'm sure things will pick up a bit very soon.

BTW, there is a bass tournament there this weekend 4/17. One of the anglers per boat needs to have the permit. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.....


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Boars Head, Sherry's Pay Lake,Sam's,Pit Stop 125


----------



## rmainger (Aug 11, 2005)

i believe it was around this time of year and we did use minnows i think from lake isabella. fish finders never hurt we did not use one but it would be nice to see where the fish are stacked up and to know depths there are many real shallow spots there that weeds will lock up your trolling motor.. anyhow good luck fishin if you need a partner sometime let me know thxs Ryan


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lake Remington has minnows. They are open on Thursday to Sunday. Their hours will change I think in May. They have just about everything with good prices. Real nice guys. It in on 126 just North of Indian hill's gravel pits. I us to be partners in the lake but I was bought out last year. This year 3 guys in the 30's took it over, 3 guys that love fishing!


Indian hill Will helped me with my recurve bow He is very knowledgeable with recurve's nice guy just thought I would put that in even though it time to fish.LOL

Also Owensville pit stop has them


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if this will help or not but there's a great fly shop in the downtown part of old milford called A & N outfitters. I haven't been there in a few years but from what I remember it's not like some of the other fly shops I've been to. The guys there don't really look down upon folks that don't fly fish. I'd bet one of them would know where you could get some minnows in the area.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

BOOOYOW!


The entire lake is loaded, so just go & enjoy yourself, you should catch a ton if you're using minnows.


----------

